# To Experience Mexico



## sjw (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I see lots of very useful conversations. I have an opportunity to visit Mexico for 7 days in July 2010. I would like to explore the culture, country and economy (to learn for posibility of moving in). I like the simple life. Could someone put me in the right directions ie, where to stay, what to do and not to do, and where to travel etc.

Really appriciate your advice.
Many Thanks
SJW


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Seven days is a very short time. Here in Catemaco, Veracruz we live simply with no foreign influence. We have the coast and a beautiful lake, a beautiful green tropical environment, friendly people, good food and easy transportation without a car to anywhere. Tepetapan villas is where I live and may be rented by contacting www.gaudis.com.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, seven days will pass much too quickly. If you can, stay a month or more and travel to several different areas. Mexico is a spectacularly beautiful country; especially if you get off the main roads, tourist traps and out of the major cities; although the colonial cities have a special appeal.


----------



## sjw (Jun 12, 2010)

*Many Thanks*

Many Thanks, for your advice.
For this occation, I can only be there for one week. Would you be able to recomend any rural accommodations (BB) for one week around "Muguel Hidalgo". My trip is planned from 6th to 13th August.

Kind regards
SJW


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you don't get a reply from a member, check via Google for your destination.
Rural accommodations would be rare, but you will find B&Bs and/or hotels in any town of any size.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I suspect that it is Miguel Hidalgo but other than a hero of the revolution, I don't know where that is. Could you mean Dolores Hidaldo where Father Hidalgo started the revolution with the Grito?
In 7 days, you really need concentrate on one location. Major decisions are always inland versus coast and rural versus city. Seems like you have resolved the latter but in Mexico there is rural and then there is really rural.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think if I wanted to be in a more rual area I would make Queretaro a base and visit towns like: 
Tequisquiapan
San Juan del Rio
Pena de Bernal
Dolores Hildago
Mineral de Pozos
and the out skirts of San Miguel de Allende......


----------



## claudioc (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with chicois8.

Queretaro is centrally located, near Mexico City if you are arriving by plane.

Another option would be Baja California, you can fly to San Diego and then head down south with 1 week you can travel the whole Baja California Peninsula.

There are plenty of books about driving south with your car. The small towns are:

La Mision.
Loreto.
Mulege.
Comundu
Scorpion Bay.

You can find plenty of small hotels, that cater to the budget minded traveler.

Hope this helps.

Claudio.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

SKW may want to consider flying into Guadalajara and exploring from there. Mexico City can be a bit overwhelming and it does take quite a trip to get out of the huge metropolitan area.
Guadalajara's airport, however, sits half an hour out of Lake Chapala or Guadalajara, permitting access to either, or both.
For an exploratory trip, I might suggest staying in a Chapala or Ajijic hotel or B&B, giving easy access to even more rural areas around Lake Chapala and Guadalajara itself. Public transportation is easy and economical, tours are available, etc. Other expats are available, as are English language publications.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

With only a week, and if the bajio an option, I would do one of two things.
Either fly to Gaudalahara and stay in Chapala area or fly to Leon/Guanajuato Airport(BJX) and take the shuttle to San Miguel($24US/300 pesos). Either of these will give you a good feel in a week. I don't know much about Chapala but San Miguel is a fascinating walking town, cheap taxis if get tired. a gallery opening or such every night and very good restaurants. Just exploring the 450+ years of history is fascinating. If you pick San Miguel, get a copy of the Atencion on line or on arrival as it has everything that goes on as well as great contacts.


----------

